# Noisy Chilotilapia rhoadesii



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have had this clicking noise much like wood cracking coming from around my newly set up 255g. I figured at first that it was some minor settling but it keeps doing it day after day. I was getting worried but couldn't see any signs of stress and was wondering what was happening. :? 
I just noticed today that my 2" Chilotilapia rhoadesii was after a peice of rock in the sand and was actually the cause of this clicking noise (not by banging the glass). Has anyone else heard of this??? It's quite a loud noise for any fish to make let alone a 2" baby.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm I still don't understand what's causing the sound. Is the fish dropping or throwing the rock against glass? I have 2 Leporinus in with my cichlids that pick up gravel with their mouth and sling it against the glass causing that sound. They also move bigger pebbles I have in a corner of the tank for a fry pile and I hear those hitting the glass when they nudge them out of their way.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Dewdrop that's where I'm confused too :-? I can't see any rock hitting the glass it's almost like the fish is making the noise. It thinks that the pebbles are snails which in the wild are part of their diet. The noise doesn't always happen, only when it appears to get aggressive with the pebbles. It sounds much like when a glass heater is banged against the tank.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I wonder if the sound is from the fishes teeth on the rock :-? Kinda odd huh :lol:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Dewdrop said:


> I wonder if the sound is from the fishes teeth on the rock :-? Kinda odd huh :lol:


I agree it's odd and loud for a 2" fish. I posted hoping somebody could tell me that the fish creates a shell shattering noise or something :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen my Clown Loaches make VERY LOUD clicking noises when they would sift through my crushed coral.

I'm not sure if its caused by the fishes jaws, by the rock being moved or pushed into the glass or what.

What I do know is that it isn't anything to worry about... I remember when I was first hearing the noises I thought I was either going crazy or the floor boards were cracking from the weight of the tank...! And it turned out to be the stupid clown loaches!

~Ed


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Marduk said:


> I've seen my Clown Loaches make VERY LOUD clicking noises when they would sift through my crushed coral.
> 
> I'm not sure if its caused by the fishes jaws, by the rock being moved or pushed into the glass or what.
> 
> ...


That's what was driving me crazy! I thought the floor boards were cracking. Now I know it's not, and I'm much happier. 
I had a "pump problem" not too long ago. Turns out what I thought was sand vibrating in my impellor was actually the pictus cats making a racket. They make a vibrating noise and even make cat fighting like noises when they get bothered. 
There's still a chance I'm crazy though


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

My Julie makes a very audible snap! that sounds like the first crack appearing in a glass pane .

So no, you're not crazy.

My clown loaches used to click away like nuts too, especially when they found a snail.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Rhoadesii's are snail eatters. Maybe he was cracking open a snail!! LOL


----------

